# tank mate suggestions???



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

water parameters are:
Ph 7.6 tap, 7.6 tank, high range 7.4 tank
Nitrates 40 ppm
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites 0 ppm
4 - 8 dGH 70 - 140 ppm So in light of my water parameters, consistent for past 2 weekes what would my best choices for fish be?
I want peaceful fish with no fighting and tormenting each other.
I currently have 6 rummy nose tetra and 1 pair of turquoise rainbows
also 2 clown loach
Also want to add that this is an established tank it has had some fish in it the past 12 years.
So I don't have a cycling issue. Just trying to add slowly to the tank to avoid in danger to fish.
Also have hundreds of Malaysian snails.
Open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

In your range you've got a lot of option with the tetras, corydoras, and loaches. Oto catfish are also an option if your tank is planted and you want "algae control." Just how large is your tank? Clown loaches do best in groups of 5 or more, so if the tank is large enough (125+ gal) to keep them I would certainly add to that group. I would also add more rummynose as they look best in large (12+) groups. Really with most tetra the grouping rule is the most your tank can hold.


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahh I remember my first tank was that size, now I have over 15 59gal tanks!
I would recomend these tank mates:
3 black neon tetras
3 neon tetras 
1 twig catfish(for algae controll)
1 Porthole catfish(Eats scrap food)




Hope it :-D Check out my fish assistance website yourfishblog - Home page for tools apps and articles


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> In your range you've got a lot of option with the tetras, corydoras, and loaches. Oto catfish are also an option if your tank is planted and you want "algae control." Just how large is your tank? Clown loaches do best in groups of 5 or more, so if the tank is large enough (125+ gal) to keep them I would certainly add to that group. I would also add more rummynose as they look best in large (12+) groups. Really with most tetra the grouping rule is the most your tank can hold.


Oh I meant to put that it was a 72 gallon bow front tank. I have artificial plants and real wood. I tried to do planted tank once and didn't work out. I may try again someday from a thread on here somewhere where a guy did it. Thank you for suggestions. I'm thinking about taking clown loaches back as I did not realize they got so big and needed to be kept in group of 5 or 6 found this out from tropical fish profiles and Byron.I will add to the rummy school for sure. I want cory for sure not sure if one particular one survives better. I have always had trouble keeping them alive.


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

50galkid said:


> Ahh I remember my first tank was that size, now I have over 15 59gal tanks!
> I would recomend these tank mates:
> 3 black neon tetras
> 3 neon tetras
> ...



Thank you! I wanted some black neon anyway. I just love that twig catfish. Hope my lfs can get this one or has some. I will have to search for porthole catfish.
You have a lot of tanks! Are you breeding fish or just that addicted? ;-)
Going to check your blog.


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the porthole catfish! So beautiful. Do you buy fish online or lfs?


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

sonflowerjoela said:


> Love the porthole catfish! So beautiful. Do you buy fish online or lfs?


I got mine from Ebay xD nah just kidding I got mine from a local Big als but there are many websites that sell black neons porthole and twig catfish so you should search


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

<-------------- you see that dragon goby? funny thing is you can put anything with it as it is a community fish it can live in 50gal+ all you need is aquarium salt to keep him alive he has small eyes so all he can see is food and what is in front of him. The way they eat in the wild is only the slightest carnivorous as they scoop mud and an bugs in it they swallow whole then spit the mud back so he would be a great tank mate that does NOT need a school.


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got back from LFS and they didn't have anything you suggested. I did get another pair of rainbows and 2 redline sharks. The LFS has a big tank not sure what size but BIG and it has rainbows all kinds and the redline sharks. Some Congo Tetras, algae eaters, Rams, Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, it is such a lovely tank.
I hope all of mine will get a long that well. I'm going to add to them slowly.


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

50galkid said:


> <-------------- you see that dragon goby? funny thing is you can put anything with it as it is a community fish it can live in 50gal+ all you need is aquarium salt to keep him alive he has small eyes so all he can see is food and what is in front of him. The way they eat in the wild is only the slightest carnivorous as they scoop mud and an bugs in it they swallow whole then spit the mud back so he would be a great tank mate that does NOT need a school.


He is really cool! I looked at something that looks similar at LFS. I wondered about having something like that in community tank. How long have you had him?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

50galkid said:


> Ahh I remember my first tank was that size, now I have over 15 59gal tanks!
> I would recomend these tank mates:
> 3 black neon tetras
> 3 neon tetras
> ...


Both black neon tetra and neon tetra are schooling fish that will only school with conspecifics (ie the same species). In order to keep them in good health they need at least 6 conspecifics. This would mean two schools of 6 fish each. The more fish you have the better your fish will look, so instead of having two smaller schools, one larger school will be much more impressive. 



50galkid said:


> <-------------- you see that dragon goby? funny thing is you can put anything with it as it is a community fish it can live in 50gal+ all you need is aquarium salt to keep him alive he has small eyes so all he can see is food and what is in front of him. The way they eat in the wild is only the slightest carnivorous as they scoop mud and an bugs in it they swallow whole then spit the mud back so he would be a great tank mate that does NOT need a school.


The dragon goby (_Gobioides broussonnetii_) is a brackish water fish. Since we don't have a profile for it I refer to Seriously Fish. Byron knows the owner and highly respects his opinions. This goby is not suitable for a normal freshwater community due to it's brackish requirement and territoriality. 

Cories, on the other hand, would go great in your tank. Your water is getting into the harder range, so make sure you find a species that can tolerate it. Cories should also be in schools. The more you have, the more active they will be. Look in our profiles to see some of the many species of corydoras.

Here is some more information on Roseline shark aka Red-line torpedo barb (_Puntius denisonii_). It is also a schooling fish and can become aggressive if not in groups of 8-10.


----------



## sonflowerjoela (Mar 12, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Both black neon tetra and neon tetra are schooling fish that will only school with conspecifics (ie the same species). In order to keep them in good health they need at least 6 conspecifics. This would mean two schools of 6 fish each. The more fish you have the better your fish will look, so instead of having two smaller schools, one larger school will be much more impressive.
> 
> 
> The dragon goby (_Gobioides broussonnetii_) is a brackish water fish. Since we don't have a profile for it I refer to Seriously Fish. Byron knows the owner and highly respects his opinions. This goby is not suitable for a normal freshwater community due to it's brackish requirement and territoriality.
> ...


Thank you for the info on the Roseline shark. I will buy more just not today. I wanted cories, but they were out I have read profiles on them and it seems the emerald and false bandit cory would be my best bet, but they had neither in. And only 1 or 2 of albino and panda cory. Do the cories need to be all the same kind or can you have 6 and they be different??? I've had Pandas and albino, and emerald, the Panda did not do well though.


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

sonflowerjoela said:


> He is really cool! I looked at something that looks similar at LFS. I wondered about having something like that in community tank. How long have you had him?


I have had him for 1 year and i keep neons with him


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

sonflowerjoela said:


> Thank you for the info on the Roseline shark. I will buy more just not today. I wanted cories, but they were out I have read profiles on them and it seems the emerald and false bandit cory would be my best bet, but they had neither in. And only 1 or 2 of albino and panda cory. Do the cories need to be all the same kind or can you have 6 and they be different??? I've had Pandas and albino, and emerald, the Panda did not do well though.


Cories will school with members of their own species before going to another species, so if you want to keep multiple species you could do 2 schools of 4-5 fish.


----------

